# G-force Pump head Proof Vol 4 - OVERDACOUNTER



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

We havent had time to work on this truck but we did add a ADEX dump and it was like night and day . Big improvement . We left the truck in gear by accident (rookie mistake) we are a little rusty . More proof by taking the tank off in the Pit so all can see. We will be giving the same pumps away once the dancer is completed . Goal is for our new dancer is to flip it over with only 2 pumps no weight . All Pro Hopper . Then give the pumps away.  
Now I would love to see the "other side "do that.


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Jun 14 2009, 11:54 PM~14191243
> *
> 
> 
> ...


truck workin good gilbert!!! i need one more piston.... :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Jun 15 2009, 12:04 AM~14191350
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what a way to prove a point!!! it works...


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

LOOKS GOOD BUT I GOT TWO NON-PISTONS


----------



## BOULEVARD-EPT (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Jun 14 2009, 09:54 PM~14191243
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

damn, what size gear is that?


----------



## 87cuttlashopper (Dec 11, 2002)

Alright alright.......I'll see you next week homie, you better have them in stock this time cabron! And since I'm coming up from RGV................. you don't need anything? Some patron or something?


----------



## singlepumpking (Mar 19, 2009)

ranger with a full stack with standard wheels......


----------



## 87cuttlashopper (Dec 11, 2002)

View My Video

Thanks to homie MUFASA and the Irvin Customs for the parts!


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87cuttlashopper_@Jun 15 2009, 09:18 PM~14200296
> *View My Video
> 
> Thanks to homie MUFASA and the Irvin Customs for the parts!
> *


loking good still 8 batts single piston? :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Jun 14 2009, 11:52 PM~14191218
> *We havent had time to work on this truck but we did add a ADEX dump and it was like night and day . Big improvement . We left the truck in gear by accident (rookie mistake)  we are a little rusty .  More proof by taking the tank off in the Pit so all can see. We will be giving the same pumps away once the dancer is completed . Goal is for our new dancer is to flip it over with only 2 pumps no weight . All Pro Hopper . Then give the pumps away.
> Now I would love to see the "other side "do that.
> 
> ...


still gettn it gilbert :biggrin:


----------



## 87cuttlashopper (Dec 11, 2002)

Que onda chats? Ya man still 8 batt with old as showtime piston!


----------



## 87cuttlashopper (Dec 11, 2002)

Que onda chats? Ya man still 8 batt with old as showtime piston!


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87cuttlashopper_@Jun 15 2009, 07:18 PM~14200296
> *View My Video
> 
> Thanks to homie MUFASA and the Irvin Customs for the parts!
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87cuttlashopper_@Jun 15 2009, 07:18 PM~14200296
> *View My Video
> 
> Thanks to homie MUFASA and the Irvin Customs for the parts!
> *


BADASS CUTTY BRO! MUCH PROPS! HITS GREAT!


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Jun 14 2009, 11:04 PM~14191350
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I'm just curious.....no plug in the back of the pump head??? New change?


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Jun 14 2009, 09:52 PM~14191218
> *We havent had time to work on this truck but we did add a ADEX dump and it was like night and day . Big improvement . We left the truck in gear by accident (rookie mistake)  we are a little rusty .  More proof by taking the tank off in the Pit so all can see. We will be giving the same pumps away once the dancer is completed . Goal is for our new dancer is to flip it over with only 2 pumps no weight . All Pro Hopper . Then give the pumps away.
> Now I would love to see the "other side "do that.
> 
> *


DAMN GILBERT.........Y ALL THE INDIRECTS ALL THE TIME???.....YESTERDAY IT SAID "COMPETITORS"......JUST CALL OUT RON ALREADY.........


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 15 2009, 09:30 PM~14201232
> *DAMN GILBERT.........Y ALL THE INDIRECTS ALL THE TIME???.....YESTERDAY IT SAID "COMPETITORS"......JUST CALL OUT RON ALREADY.........
> *




LoL haha . Damn bro Its been mello - gotta keep it like that . lol . Naw Im not gonna call out ronnie cuz he right away he goes nuts. 
I love doin these vids cuz these are what really gets under da skin . These are hard core proof of the real deal . Cant get no better than this . But next they are comin out a dancer . A dancer that with 2 pumps will out do what a 8 pumper can do . Only Pro Hopper and Adex . Dont accept Imatations.   
Juggernaut 2 pump super dancer - Comin soon to a show Near you!


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jun 15 2009, 09:12 PM~14200924
> *I'm just curious.....no plug in the back of the pump head???  New change?
> *



I like no plug - I took it off.


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Jun 15 2009, 09:19 PM~14202041
> *LoL haha . Damn bro Its been mello - gotta keep it like that . lol .  Naw Im not gonna call out ronnie cuz he right away he goes nuts.
> I love doin these vids cuz these are what really gets under da skin . These are hard core proof of the real deal . Cant get no better than this . But next they are comin out a dancer . A dancer that with 2 pumps will out do what a 8 pumper can do . Only  Pro Hopper and Adex . Dont accept Imatations.
> Juggernaut 2 pump super dancer - Comin soon to a show  Near you!
> *


SO THEY RE DID THE GEARS???...LIKE HOMIE POINTED OUT.....NO PLUG NOW??...........THEY FIXED THE BUGS??


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87cuttlashopper_@Jun 15 2009, 08:11 PM~14200219
> *Alright alright.......I'll see you next week homie, you better have them in stock this time cabron! And since I'm coming up from RGV................. you don't need anything? Some patron or something?
> *




Im on it bro! I dont really drink homie But I appreciate it


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 15 2009, 10:22 PM~14202081
> *SO THEY RE DID THE GEARS???...LIKE HOMIE POINTED OUT.....NO PLUG NOW??...........THEY FIXED THE BUGS??
> *





I took the plug off bro , I been using them for a long while since sweet n low . 
Only thing I do is break em in really really slow .


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Jun 15 2009, 09:25 PM~14202109
> *I took the plug off bro , I been using them for a long while since sweet n  low .
> Only thing I do is break em in really really slow .
> *


SO CAN U EXPLAIN WHY THE GEARS NEED TO BE "BABIED" FOR THEM TO WORK RIGHT???....EVEN ROCKFORDS AND PRESTO HI WILL WORK SAY ON 6 BATTS RIGHT OUT THE BOX WITHOUT BLOWING SEALS N SHIT


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:0 :0


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87cuttlashopper_@Jun 15 2009, 07:18 PM~14200296
> *View My Video
> 
> Thanks to homie MUFASA and the Irvin Customs for the parts!
> *


OH YEAH......WHAT EVER HAPPENED TO MY $3000.00 BOTTLE OF RUM??? :angry: 
























STILL WAITING :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

I AINT HERE TO FUCK UP UR THREAD..........SIMPLY ASKING.........


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 15 2009, 10:27 PM~14202153
> *SO CAN U EXPLAIN WHY THE GEARS NEED TO BE "BABIED" FOR THEM TO WORK RIGHT???....EVEN ROCKFORDS AND PRESTO HI WILL WORK SAY ON 6 BATTS RIGHT OUT THE BOX WITHOUT BLOWING SEALS N SHIT
> *




Well a gear that dont produce High psi isnt gonna blow shit . But if you have a gear that produces High pressure and your excited to start hopping the moment you install it then your asking for trouble . Gears are not only recommended for propper break in periods , many other parts work best when broken in properly. 
You just cant get a saco or presto and str8 out the box hop it on 10 batteries . Your asking for trouble . Another example , buy a car fresh off the lot with zero miles and floor it . You will kill the engine. So baby or break in your parts for a little longer to get the best performance and greater life .


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

Im goin to sleep my brothas . Any questions or help yall can message me anytime . My doubters , just chill , get my FREE raffle tickets and wait for G-force proof volume 5 to be released . 

Pro Hopper . Simply the best . Simply Provin . 
Adex- The real deal .


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Jun 15 2009, 09:43 PM~14202335
> *Well a gear that dont produce High  psi isnt gonna blow shit .  But if you have a gear that produces High pressure and your excited to start hopping the moment you install it then your asking for trouble . Gears are not only recommended for propper break in periods , many other parts work best when broken in properly.
> You just cant get a saco or presto and str8 out the box hop it on 10 batteries . Your asking for trouble . Another example , buy a car fresh off the lot with zero miles and floor it . You will kill the engine. So baby or break in  your parts for a little longer to get the best performance and greater life .
> *


I CAN UNDERSTAND THAT, SO UR SAYING THESE GEARS NOW
PRODUCE MORE POWER THAN MARZOCCHI???

CUZ PEOPLE PUT MARZOCCHIS IN CARS AND PUT 108 VOLTS TO THEM RIGHT OUT THE GATE AND THEY TAKE OFF...........WITH NO PROBLEMS.........


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 15 2009, 09:47 PM~14202383
> *I CAN UNDERSTAND THAT, SO UR SAYING THESE GEARS NOW
> PRODUCE MORE POWER THAN MARZOCCHI???
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 .........HEY GILBERT *RONNIE *IS IN YOUR STATE AS WE SPEAK IM SURE IF YOU REALLY WANTED TO SEE HIM I COULD MAKE A CALL TO HIM AND HE WOULD BE HAPPY TO PAY YOU A VISIT :biggrin:


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Jun 15 2009, 08:19 PM~14202041
> *LoL haha . Damn bro Its been mello - gotta keep it like that . lol .  Naw Im not gonna call out ronnie cuz he right away he goes nuts.
> I love doin these vids cuz these are what really gets under da skin . These are hard core proof of the real deal . Cant get no better than this . But next they are comin out a dancer . A dancer that with 2 pumps will out do what a 8 pumper can do . Only  Pro Hopper and Adex . Dont accept Imatations.
> Juggernaut 2 pump super dancer - Comin soon to a show  Near you!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Jun 16 2009, 03:46 PM~14202378
> *Im goin to sleep my brothas . Any questions or help yall can message me anytime .  My doubters , just chill , get my FREE raffle tickets and wait for G-force proof volume 5 to be released .
> 
> Pro Hopper . Simply the best . Simply Provin .
> ...


hey gilbert howz it goin? good work....
the #11 go good in my car......


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Jun 15 2009, 10:02 PM~14202579
> *:0  :0  :0 .........HEY GILBERT RONNIE IS IN YOUR STATE AS WE SPEAK IM SURE IF YOU REALLY WANTED TO SEE HIM I COULD MAKE A CALL TO HIM AND HE WOULD BE HAPPY TO PAY YOU A VISIT :biggrin:
> *


haha :biggrin:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Jun 15 2009, 11:02 PM~14202579
> *:0  :0  :0 .........HEY GILBERT RONNIE IS IN YOUR STATE AS WE SPEAK IM SURE IF YOU REALLY WANTED TO SEE HIM I COULD MAKE A CALL TO HIM AND HE WOULD BE HAPPY TO PAY YOU A VISIT :biggrin:
> *



Where in my post am I sayin Im lookin for ronnie? LOL . Am I supposed to be scared???LOL . If aNYone feels Like payin a visit my doors are wide open and Im not hard to find at all .My vids and Pics are doin work . :roflmao: :roflmao: I got more comin too!


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Jun 16 2009, 01:49 AM~14203758
> *haha  :biggrin:
> *


aww


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Jun 16 2009, 06:44 AM~14204475
> *aww
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RN61 (Jun 17, 2009)

> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

what size pumphead was in it?


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jun 16 2009, 09:49 PM~14212392
> *what size pumphead was in it?
> *



secret


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

this is from perm 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=krkxCMf1reg


----------



## cheecho loco (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Jun 17 2009, 12:46 PM~14217473
> *this is from perm
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=krkxCMf1reg
> *


pro hopper is good shit,proof
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aeYxCLUFkzo


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Jun 17 2009, 12:46 PM~14217473
> *this is from perm
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=krkxCMf1reg
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Jun 17 2009, 11:46 AM~14217473
> *this is from perm
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=krkxCMf1reg
> *



Is that the best you got?


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

WWW3 starting!


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cheecho loco_@Jun 17 2009, 11:22 AM~14217837
> *pro hopper is good shit,proof
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aeYxCLUFkzo
> *


just proves the truck is well built........it saysPROHOPPER PUMP HEADS PROVIN IN A STREET LEGAL SINGLE PUMP TRUCK WITH 8 BATTERIES HOPPING MID 80S WITH NO MODIFICATIONS. 

go pick up a truck , put 8 batts and run all pro hopper in it...........lets see if u get 80" + out of it...................... :uh:


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 17 2009, 02:00 PM~14218266
> *just proves the truck is well built........it saysPROHOPPER PUMP HEADS PROVIN IN A STREET LEGAL SINGLE PUMP TRUCK WITH 8 BATTERIES HOPPING MID 80S WITH NO MODIFICATIONS.
> 
> go pick up a truck , put 8 batts and run all pro hopper in it...........lets see if u get 80" + out of it...................... :uh:
> *


*yes sir, that truck has alot more tricks to it , if you took that pro hopper pump out and put in a bmh piston it would do exactly da same, oh wait never mind it would hit even harder* :cheesy:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Stunta_@Jun 17 2009, 01:32 PM~14218589
> *yes sir, that truck has alot more tricks to it , if you took that pro hopper pump out and put in a bmh piston it would do exactly da same, oh wait never mind it would hit even harder  :cheesy:
> *




Sure keep tellin yur self thaT . lol 

Fact is - NO BODY proves there over the counter product like Pro Hopper . 
Until we see a video(s) Or Pics like mine then you provin your product . 
No pics or vids then theres no proof but talk.


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Stunta_@Jun 17 2009, 12:32 PM~14218589
> *yes sir, that truck has alot more tricks to it , if you took that pro hopper pump out and put in a bmh piston it would do exactly da same, oh wait never mind it would hit even harder  :cheesy:
> *


if i put my pump in it , it would get there with less batts............ :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Jun 17 2009, 01:23 PM~14219044
> *Sure keep tellin yur self thaT . lol
> 
> Fact is - NO BODY proves there over the counter product like Pro Hopper .
> ...


I PROVED MINE WITH VIDEOS N PICS..................BUT I DONT REALLY HAVE A PRODUCT ..................ITS A MARZOCCHI GEAR..............THEY CAN HAVE THE CREDIT IF THEY WANT :cheesy:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

I like what I see. How bout we just say that all pumps are awesome pumps. Well beside hi low. Jusssst kiddddinnngggg


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Jun 17 2009, 01:36 PM~14219159
> *I like what I see. How bout we just say that all pumps are awesome pumps. Well beside hi low. Jusssst kiddddinnngggg
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Stunta_@Jun 17 2009, 01:32 PM~14218589
> *yes sir, that truck has alot more tricks to it , if you took that pro hopper pump out and put in a bmh piston it would do exactly da same, oh wait never mind it would hit even harder  :cheesy:
> *


homie we can time all the trucks in the skyrockets class, all hittin about the same inches, and see which one gets up in less licks and whos has more hangtime before coming back down, if you really want to


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Jun 17 2009, 01:59 PM~14219340
> *homie we can time all the trucks in the skyrockets class, all hittin about the same inches, and see which one gets up in less licks and whos has more hangtime before coming back down, if you really want to
> *


ROUND UP SOME VIDEOS N POST THEM SO WE CAN COMPARE??


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Jun 17 2009, 02:59 PM~14219340
> *homie we can time all the trucks in the skyrockets class, all hittin about the same inches, and see which one gets up in less licks and whos has more hangtime before coming back down, if you really want to
> *



Im pretty sure I got that win :biggrin: Im between 3-4 licks smashin .


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## 87cuttlashopper (Dec 11, 2002)

Gilbert lets back up and see what the bottom line is........

You got two gears here, marzocchi and G-Force. Both of these gears COST about the same.....why would the consumer take a chance and spend money on a gear that may or may not work for them? You are going to get to video number 1000 if marzocchi is still around!

Now here is how BIG business does it.......make a product and sell it cheap, I mean dirt cheap to the point where marzocchi discontinues the line of their gears, why because people are buying G-Force.

The other form to tap into the market is that maybe Pro-Hopper has an insider at marzocchi that is informing them that this line willl soon discontinue. Pro-Hopper will fill the void when this happens..thats if by then another company does not move in and provide a gear cheaper than all of them and you will ultimately have to discontinue the line as well.


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

Gilbert lets back up and see what the bottom line is........

You got two gears here, marzocchi and G-Force. Both of these gears COST about the same.....why would the consumer take a chance and spend money on a gear that may or may not work for them? You are going to get to video number 1000 if marzocchi is still around!

Now here is how BIG business does it.......make a product and sell it cheap, I mean dirt cheap to the point where marzocchi discontinues the line of their gears, why because people are buying G-Force.

The other form to tap into the market is that maybe Pro-Hopper has an insider at marzocchi that is informing them that this line willl soon discontinue. Pro-Hopper will fill the void when this happens..thats if by then another company does not move in and provide a gear cheaper than all of them and you will ultimately have to discontinue the line as well.
[/quote]


----------



## 87cuttlashopper (Dec 11, 2002)

> Gilbert lets back up and see what the bottom line is........
> 
> You got two gears here, marzocchi and G-Force. Both of these gears COST about the same.....why would the consumer take a chance and spend money on a gear that may or may not work for them? You are going to get to video number 1000 if marzocchi is still around!
> 
> ...











[/quote]



:roflmao:


----------



## 87cuttlashopper (Dec 11, 2002)

87cuttlashopper, 1usamotorsports.com, kustom_caddi88, polkcountyg


I was just speaking out loud fellows jump in whenever you want! But I've been around a long time and it is what it is!


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 87cuttlashopper_@Jun 17 2009, 06:16 PM~14220748
> *Gilbert lets back up and see what the bottom line is........
> 
> You got two gears here, marzocchi and G-Force. Both of these gears COST about the same.....why would the consumer take a chance and spend money on a gear that may or may not work for them? You are going to get to video number 1000 if marzocchi is still around!
> ...


* marzocchi will never discontinue.......*


----------



## 87cuttlashopper (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Jun 17 2009, 05:26 PM~14221309
> * marzocchi will never discontinue.......
> *


Ya your probably right.....BTW does anyone know where I can find a #6 Fennerstone with the large inlet bore? Never say never my friend I see pumps dicontinue all the time in my field of work.


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

a #6 fennerstone thats an old ass gear homie thats from the 90's frm what i remember


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Jun 17 2009, 09:28 AM~14215655
> *secret
> *


then i'll be sure not to buy it, MARAZOCCHI, HEAR I COME!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jun 17 2009, 08:59 PM~14222250
> *then i'll be sure not to buy it, MARAZOCCHI, HEAR I COME!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Stunta_@Jun 17 2009, 12:32 PM~14218589
> *yes sir, that truck has alot more tricks to it , if you took that pro hopper pump out and put in a bmh piston it would do exactly da same, oh wait never mind it would hit even harder  :cheesy:
> *



hahaha... you don't even know the half of it... Like I said LAST year about this same damned truck... I have personally had this truck over 80" WITHOUT a piston pump and only 6 batteries instead of 8... so it's really not the pump doing it.


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LegendsRacer66_@Jun 17 2009, 07:06 PM~14222332
> *hahaha... you don't even know the half of it... Like I said LAST year about this same damned truck... I have personally had this truck over 80" WITHOUT a piston pump and only 6 batteries instead of 8... so it's really not the pump doing it.
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

i want to see that truck doing over 80 with 6 batteries 

Pics Videos????


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Jun 17 2009, 07:42 PM~14222759
> *i want to see that truck doing over 80 with 6 pumps
> Pics Videos????
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 17 2009, 06:46 PM~14222825
> *:scrutinize:
> *


my bad homie


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Jun 17 2009, 07:51 PM~14222904
> *my bad homie
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Jun 17 2009, 07:42 PM~14222759
> *i want to see that truck doing over 80 with 6 batteries
> 
> Pics Videos????
> *


I have no pics... this truck was originally built in New York... It was record holder for a long time... we did some things to it while we were playing with it at the shop in Long Island and it went over 80. 

The wheels didn't hang down in the front near as far as they do in these pics and the back rollpan was missing and the quarters were bent REALLY bad and had to be fixed before the show... 

The highest reading at a LRM show it got was 76 with the wheels not sucked all the way up. 

When we did it at the shop, they stayed in the fenderwells... unfortunately, the chain pulling the tire up broke at the show because the springs were so tight.


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Jun 17 2009, 11:38 AM~14218040
> *Is that the best you got?
> *


thats funny shit. :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

i heard pro happy slappy is goin to the darkside? :0


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

i meant happy


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Jun 17 2009, 09:04 PM~14223867
> *i meant happy
> *


wasnt that done already?


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LegendsRacer66_@Jun 17 2009, 08:48 PM~14223652
> *I have no pics... this truck was originally built in New York... It was record holder for a long time... we did some things to it while we were playing with it at the shop in Long Island and it went over 80.
> 
> The wheels didn't hang down in the front near as far as they do in these pics and the back rollpan was missing and the quarters were bent REALLY bad and had to be fixed before the show...
> ...


Are you talkin bout Jay's truck????? If so it is the same truck Gilbert has ,just doing less than back than....


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

:uh:


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LegendsRacer66_@Jun 17 2009, 09:06 PM~14222332
> *hahaha... you don't even know the half of it... Like I said LAST year about this same damned truck... I have personally had this truck over 80" WITHOUT a piston pump and only 6 batteries instead of 8... so it's really not the pump doing it.
> *





> _Originally posted by LegendsRacer66_@Jun 17 2009, 10:48 PM~14223652
> *I have no pics... this truck was originally built in New York... It was record holder for a long time... we did some things to it while we were playing with it at the shop in Long Island and it went over 80.
> 
> The wheels didn't hang down in the front near as far as they do in these pics and the back rollpan was missing and the quarters were bent REALLY bad and had to be fixed before the show...
> ...


*so basically this truck was already built before gilberto got ahold of it and all he did was put a pro hopper pump to it? when it was already hitting up with a non piston, and with 6 batts. yea that just shows that the truck was built to basically hit with any pump and even wit six batts. and the pro hopper pump has nothing to do wit it * :0 :0 :0


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Jun 17 2009, 08:28 AM~14215655
> *secret
> *


u keep posting this heavy ass truck as proof of what
??..i run prohopper in my cars but i dont use the gears..i knw u think u helping but u really make it look bad and a joke PLEASE POST A CAR TRUCKS ARE NOT THAT HARD TO DO AND WE ALL KNOW THAT THOSE BATTERIES ARE PRETTY CLOSE TO THAT BED RAIL AND ITS LOADED IM SURE...armin and them are cool people and i have done alot of business with them but these topics make the product look bad.just had to throw in my 2 cents been watching these topics for years now...


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Jun 18 2009, 09:15 AM~14226555
> *u keep posting this heavy ass truck as proof of what
> ??..i run prohopper in my cars but i dont use the gears..i knw u think u helping but u really make it look bad and a joke PLEASE POST A CAR TRUCKS ARE NOT THAT HARD TO DO AND WE ALL KNOW THAT THOSE BATTERIES ARE PRETTY CLOSE TO THAT BED RAIL AND ITS LOADED IM SURE...armin and them are cool people and i have done alot of business with them but these topics make the product look bad.just had to throw in my 2 cents been watching these topics for years now...
> *



:0 :0


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Wow that's deep.


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Wow n this is comin from a guy who uses pro hopper.well he has his opinions.


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Stunta_@Jun 18 2009, 07:59 AM~14226466
> *so basically this truck was already built before gilberto got ahold of it and all he did was put a pro hopper pump to it?  when it was already hitting up with a non piston, and with 6 batts. yea that just shows that the truck was built to basically hit with any pump and even wit six batts. and the pro hopper pump has nothing to do wit it   :0  :0  :0
> *




Like I have posted years ago , this truck was jays . We all know that . 
Did the truck hit like this before ? The answere is no. I did do some changes . Now it pounds harder . Me and jay still talk till today. We help each other out . Now I dont care who or when the truck was built because I can care less . Hydraulics DO NOT pay my bills. Its a very very small income compared to everything Else I do . 
The point I prove to all is I do use these gears in all my rides and they work . Now you can hate all you want I dont care . All I know is these pics and vids are being looked over and over even on youtube and thats where I feel my job is done. I will have more vids and pics and haters will continue to hate . 
Next time they will come out of a dancer that will make history . Mark my words and I will go back to this thread and say "told ya so " . 

Pro Hopper - ADEX-


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

At a LRM pit after a 1ST place win ...........


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

What weight?


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

Bout 35 inch pancake?


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Jun 18 2009, 11:22 AM~14227448
> *What weight?
> 
> 
> ...


*so you saying no weight just power on this big ass truck????*


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Jun 18 2009, 10:27 AM~14227476
> *so you saying no weight just power on this big ass truck????
> *



All power . If you see us at the show with it , I will let u inspect No charge - Just buy me and my crew a drink . Check rack , frame and gastank and you must be on film so we can all see on lay it low.


----------



## tx regulater 254 (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Jun 18 2009, 09:22 AM~14227448
> *What weight?
> 
> 
> ...


the truck has had some frame modification for more inches, changed the pivit -triveca! I remember when gilbert ran CCE, when he went to prohopper the performance at the shows was like nite and day the difference! Im not tryn to backup prohopper, I just know Gilbert knows what he's talkin bout, he's been in the game for years> Its all trial & error! My personal preference in hydros is Hilo & Bmh.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Jun 15 2009, 09:25 PM~14202109
> *
> Only thing I do is break em in really really slow .
> *


im gona have to give these gears one more try, breaking them slowly,  , GOOD INFO


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tx regulater 254_@Jun 18 2009, 11:40 AM~14228119
> *the truck has had some frame modification for more inches, changed the pivit -triveca! I remember when gilbert ran CCE, when he went to prohopper the performance at the shows was like nite and day the difference! Im not tryn to backup prohopper, I just know Gilbert knows what he's talkin bout, he's been in the game for years> Its all trial & error! My personal preference in hydros is Hilo & Bmh.
> *



 :thumbsup: :werd:


----------



## Bounsir (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Jun 18 2009, 07:59 AM~14227267
> *Like I have posted years ago , this truck was jays . We all know that .
> Did the truck hit like this before ? The answere is no. I did do some changes . Now it pounds harder . Me and jay still talk till today. We help each other out . Now I  dont care who or when the truck was built because I can care less . Hydraulics DO NOT pay my bills. Its a very very small income compared to everything Else I do .
> The point I prove to all is I do use these gears in all my rides  and they work . Now you can hate all you want I dont care . All I know is these pics and vids are being looked over and over even on youtube and thats where I feel my job is done. I will have more vids and pics and haters will continue to hate .
> ...



What's up Gilbert, I also run pro hopper in my ride with a piston but I've had bad luck with those pumphead, ive bought two before and both of them cracked in the middle by the pressure port. Personaly I think those pumphead are junk, I'm not hating on you bro I give you all the credit you deserve but I think marz are better just my two cents!!


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Jun 18 2009, 08:25 AM~14227470
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet n low got up real good for 2 pumps, 

theres going to be haters , a few years back everybody was riding on HiLow, Reds also Showtimes nuts, then all of a sudden everybody forgets about Them and jump on the wagon and back up somebody else, 
im not going to talk smack about anybody but Gilbert has prooved something as well as every other company out there.
Gilbert has set the mark for Titanic and Sweet n Low.
and hes done it at the shows where your cars get inspected.


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Jun 18 2009, 09:29 AM~14227490
> *All power . If you see us at the show with it , I will let  u inspect No charge - Just buy me and my crew a drink . Check rack , frame and gastank and you must be on film so we can all see on lay it low.
> *


now, this truck I can vouch for... the first time they brought it to a show... I was impressed, and it was running CCE then... all the batteries were *in front of the axle* and the truck was flying... I think it was like high 60's with no rear mods really done to it!!! Plus it has a hollywod top cut into it...lol.


----------



## tx regulater 254 (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Jun 18 2009, 09:17 AM~14227407
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I would listen to this man, if you run prohopper!!  Like i said peeps learn by trial & error, this guy builds cars to sell product so he's probably tried almost everything rumored or new product & so on, so i would listen! At one time gilbert even offered to hone out my piston tank out if i went down der! He's cool. Im not tryn to take sides im just tryn to backup gilbert alil! Like i said earlier when i was in thew game i ran Hilo Wit sum Bmh N forgot just a sprinkle of prohopper, i spent many hours wit ron & also mando on the phone tryn to get more inches! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Jun 18 2009, 09:29 AM~14227490
> *All power . If you see us at the show with it , I will let  u inspect No charge - Just buy me and my crew a drink . Check rack , frame and gastank and you must be on film so we can all see on lay it low.
> *


mayne..... that some bold shit there......


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Jun 17 2009, 10:15 PM~14224641
> *Are you talkin bout Jay's truck????? If so it is the same truck Gilbert has ,just doing less than back than....
> *


Can someone say CHEERLEADER :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz+Jun 19 2009, 07:13 AM~14237038-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## HYDROHOLICS.NET (Mar 6, 2009)

I wouldn't say that Marz will be around forever. From what I understand they hate dealing with the lowrider industry, you never know when they are going to pull the plug on it. 

Where are the Gforce line of pumpheads produced?


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

No your wrong, Marz lowrider pump gears will be around forever,just like premium sportways,175-75-14WW's, catalyzed acrylic urethane paint, 400sbc's, cars with frames, and GoLo sanctioned hops


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Jun 19 2009, 10:16 AM~14238332
> *No your wrong, Marz lowrider pump gears will be around forever,just like premium sportways,175-75-14WW's, catalyzed acrylic urethane paint, 400sbc's, cars with frames, and GoLo sanctioned hops
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Jun 19 2009, 08:16 AM~14238332
> *No your wrong, Marz lowrider pump gears will be around forever,just like premium sportways,175-75-14WW's, catalyzed acrylic urethane paint, 400sbc's, cars with frames, and GoLo sanctioned hops
> *


Discontinued Buddy, 
ManyYears Ago


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Jun 19 2009, 10:09 AM~14238756
> *Discontinued Buddy,
> ManyYears Ago
> *


I'm pretty sure that was the JOKE!!! :uh:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

That was funny!


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

this pump head works, but so will a marzocchi. and if you dont let the people know the gear then what if they buy the wrong one and their car doesnt perform as well.

let the competition be about the cars build instead of the components


----------



## HiLoHyDrOs (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jun 19 2009, 04:01 PM~14241860
> *this pump head works, but so will a marzocchi. and if you dont let the people know the gear then what if they buy the wrong one and their car doesnt perform as well.
> 
> let the competition be about the cars build instead of the components
> *


 :uh: with out the proper "components" your shit wont perform...stfu...k thx bye :biggrin:


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Jun 19 2009, 09:21 AM~14238384
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


How did this become a topic between u an Ron?


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HiLoHyDrOs_@Jun 19 2009, 06:06 PM~14241893
> *:uh:  with out the proper "components" your shit wont perform...stfu...k thx bye :biggrin:
> *


i know that :uh: what i'm saying is: he wont tell the pumphead size because he wants to keep it a secret. 
if you want to sell a product then tell us what it is and let the best man win
the best man will win if his car is built right: meaning batteries, hoses, fittings, springs etc.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by caddyman93_@Jun 19 2009, 08:50 PM~14243657
> *How did this become a topic between u an Ron?
> *


I don't think it is...Since Pro hopper finally got some gears in, they had to do something to get sales up...So gilby get on and talks the same boring shit. 


Good luck with them sales, keep up the good work


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jun 21 2009, 12:39 AM~14251340
> *I don't think it is...Since Pro hopper finally got some gears in, they had to do something to get sales up...So gilby get on and talks the same boring shit.
> Good luck with them sales, keep up the good work
> *


Ronn in da house !


----------



## tx regulater 254 (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Jun 21 2009, 09:54 AM~14253082
> *Ronn in da house !
> *


What up gilbert? Yall keep up da good work down der in the S.A.! I be hearing good things!


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tx regulater 254_@Jun 23 2009, 12:08 AM~14269323
> *What up gilbert? Yall keep up da good work down der in the S.A.! I be hearing good things!
> *



We try to bro! Holla if you need anythang .


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jun 17 2009, 06:59 PM~14222250
> *then i'll be sure not to buy it, MARAZOCCHI, HEAR I COME!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


I thought your HYDRAULIC ENGINEER was makin all your decisions for you
:dunno:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 17 2009, 02:27 PM~14219092
> *I PROVED MINE WITH VIDEOS N PICS..................BUT I DONT REALLY HAVE A PRODUCT ..................ITS A MARZOCCHI GEAR..............THEY CAN HAVE THE CREDIT IF THEY WANT :cheesy:
> *


the credit is in the workmanship of the well built car....the pumphead is just 1 small piece of the puzzle we call hopping


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87cuttlashopper_@Jun 17 2009, 06:38 PM~14221423
> *Ya your probably right.....BTW does anyone know where I can find a #6 Fennerstone with the large inlet bore? Never say never my friend I see pumps dicontinue all the time in my field of work.
> *


im pretty sure CCE owns the rights to the marz gear so i doubt they going anywhere


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jun 23 2009, 11:29 AM~14272007
> *I thought your HYDRAULIC ENGINEER was makin all your decisions for you
> :dunno:
> *


my hydraulic engineer actually helps people out instead of not, or giving twisted information


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jun 23 2009, 07:38 PM~14277759
> *my hydraulic engineer actually helps people out instead of not, or giving twisted information
> *


What cars is he gonna have at the super show this year???


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jun 23 2009, 09:13 PM~14278144
> *What cars is he gonna have at the super show this year???
> *




Shows to be at now are the wego tours homie!


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

1usamotorsports.com said:


> We havent had time to work on this truck but we did add a ADEX dump and it was like night and day . Big improvement . We left the truck in gear by accident (rookie mistake) we are a little rusty . More proof by taking the tank off in the Pit so all can see. We will be giving the same pumps away once the dancer is completed . Goal is for our new dancer is to flip it over with only 2 pumps no weight . All Pro Hopper . Then give the pumps away.
> Now I would love to see the "other side "do that.


 :thumbsup:


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

bump


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

1usamotorsports.com said:


> At a LRM pit after a 1ST place win ...........


 TTT


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

Bump


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> TTT


 :thumbsup:


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

bump


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

wow , I forgot I used to take them gears out after a win @ the shows  - Hope the layitlow homies are doin good .


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

1usamotorsports.com said:


> wow , I forgot I used to take them gears out after a win @ the shows  - Hope the layitlow homies are doin good .


 :wave:


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

Hannibal Lector said:


> i heard pro happy slappy is goin to the darkside? :0


 Bump


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

Bump


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

Bump


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

1usamotorsports.com said:


> We havent had time to work on this truck but we did add a ADEX dump and it was like night and day . Big improvement . We left the truck in gear by accident (rookie mistake) we are a little rusty . More proof by taking the tank off in the Pit so all can see. We will be giving the same pumps away once the dancer is completed . Goal is for our new dancer is to flip it over with only 2 pumps no weight . All Pro Hopper . Then give the pumps away.
> Now I would love to see the "other side "do that.


 TTT


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

bump


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

1usamotorsports.com said:


> wow , I forgot I used to take them gears out after a win @ the shows  - Hope the layitlow homies are doin good .


ttt


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

bump


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

1usamotorsports.com said:


> Bout 35 inch pancake?


 Bump


----------



## SWELL PASO TEXAS (Oct 3, 2009)

:thumbsup:uffin::420:


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

bUMP


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

tx regulater 254 said:


> I would listen to this man, if you run prohopper!!  Like i said peeps learn by trial & error, this guy builds cars to sell product so he's probably tried almost everything rumored or new product & so on, so i would listen! At one time gilbert even offered to hone out my piston tank out if i went down der! He's cool. Im not tryn to take sides im just tryn to backup gilbert alil! Like i said earlier when i was in thew game i ran Hilo Wit sum Bmh N forgot just a sprinkle of prohopper, i spent many hours wit ron & also mando on the phone tryn to get more inches! :biggrin: :biggrin:


 to the top


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

1usamotorsports.com said:


> We havent had time to work on this truck but we did add a ADEX dump and it was like night and day . Big improvement . We left the truck in gear by accident (rookie mistake) we are a little rusty . More proof by taking the tank off in the Pit so all can see. We will be giving the same pumps away once the dancer is completed . Goal is for our new dancer is to flip it over with only 2 pumps no weight . All Pro Hopper . Then give the pumps away.
> Now I would love to see the "other side "do that.


 Bump


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FgBR7bgr_n8&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FgBR7bgr_n8&feature=player_detailpage


 Bump


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

:thumbsup: $110


----------



## PatFuckin'Burke (Oct 4, 2005)

It looks like not my has changed


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=bmC8ezNTFRo


----------



## PatFuckin'Burke (Oct 4, 2005)

PatFuckin'Burke said:


> It looks like not my has changed


Like I said not much has changed... glad to see shit is still going though!


----------



## NorthWestRider (Jul 13, 2006)

JUST2C said:


> :thumbsup: $110
> View attachment 575140


where can i buy one of these and wut size gears are available?


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

pm sent


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

ttt


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=bmC8ezNTFRo G-Force in blue car and saco,mach-3 coils


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=bmC8ezNTFRo G-Force in blue car and saco,mach-3 coils


ttt


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

BUMP


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=4ZsWSB-XhM0 G-FORCE GEAR IN ACTION ORANGE CUTTY :thumbsup:


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

ttt


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=bmC8ezNTFRo G-Force in blue car and saco,mach-3 coils


 ttt


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> ttt


ttt


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=4ZsWSB-XhM0 G-FORCE GEAR IN ACTION ORANGE CUTTY :thumbsup:


TTT


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

1usamotorsports.com said:


> We havent had time to work on this truck but we did add a ADEX dump and it was like night and day . Big improvement . We left the truck in gear by accident (rookie mistake) we are a little rusty . More proof by taking the tank off in the Pit so all can see. We will be giving the same pumps away once the dancer is completed . Goal is for our new dancer is to flip it over with only 2 pumps no weight . All Pro Hopper . Then give the pumps away.
> Now I would love to see the "other side "do that.  Bump


 Bump


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

1usamotorsports.com said:


>


Bump


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

ttt


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

ttt


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

Bump


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

G force is garbage. Replaced with a marzoochi #7 and it already done better. marzoochi #9 and th epump come to life. Barely got off the ground with th eg-force. Anybody wanna buy, I got three of em I'll let go for $5 plus shipping. Seriously. for ALL THREE. PM me for pics.


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

:roflmao:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

Lowridingmike said:


> G force is garbage. Replaced with a marzoochi #7 and it already done better. marzoochi #9 and th epump come to life. Barely got off the ground with th eg-force. Anybody wanna buy, I got three of em I'll let go for $5 plus shipping. Seriously. for ALL THREE. PM me for pics.


:drama:


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

Lowridingmike said:


> G force is garbage. Replaced with a marzoochi #7 and it already done better. marzoochi #9 and th epump come to life. Barely got off the ground with th eg-force. Anybody wanna buy, I got three of em I'll let go for $5 plus shipping. Seriously. for ALL THREE. PM me for pics.


 I will take them pm me were to pay?


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

JUST2C said:


> I will take them pm me were to pay?



[email protected] pm me the addy and I'll send you how much it'll be shipping. Add $5 and I'll send em out the very next wednesday (only off day)


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

^^^ THat is my paypal.


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

Lowridingmike said:


> [email protected] pm me the addy and I'll send you how much it'll be shipping. Add $5 and I'll send em out the very next wednesday (only off day)


 $13 bucks usps all three will fit give me total


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

$18 paypal'd then. send me the address!


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ZsWSB-XhM0&feature=player_detailpage :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

JUST2C said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ZsWSB-XhM0&feature=player_detailpage :thumbsup:


David? Send me your address so I know where to send em! They'll go out either 2ma or Wednesday.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

I got th epaypal.


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=bhSQLktVZ6c orange cutty has G-Force gear and Saco


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

1usamotorsports.com said:


> We havent had time to work on this truck but we did add a ADEX dump and it was like night and day . Big improvement . We left the truck in gear by accident (rookie mistake) we are a little rusty . More proof by taking the tank off in the Pit so all can see. We will be giving the same pumps away once the dancer is completed . Goal is for our new dancer is to flip it over with only 2 pumps no weight . All Pro Hopper . Then give the pumps away.
> Now I would love to see the "other side "do that.


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Biscaynedenny (Oct 15, 2012)

Waitin on my g #11 they got it cought up in usps inspections thinkin its drugs???lol anyway...gonna rock the g force see what she got!!!


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> :thumbsup: $110
> View attachment 575140


 TTT


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

cheecho loco said:


> pro hopper is good shit,proof
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aeYxCLUFkzo


 TTT


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

G-Force gear innovators not imitators :thumbsup:


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> G-Force gear innovators not imitators :thumbsup:


TTT


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

frist gear ported for over counter sale G-ForceII gear :thumbsup:


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> G-Force gear innovators not imitators :thumbsup:


 bump


----------



## dignityaz (Jul 29, 2008)

How much for a 11 g force gear?


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

dignityaz said:


> How much for a 11 g force gear?


 $110 :thumbsup: frist gear ported and over counter


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> G-Force gear innovators not imitators :thumbsup:


 bump


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

BUMP


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

u still sell telescopics? what about kits? piston pumps?


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

86 Limited said:


> u still sell telescopics? what about kits? piston pumps?


 PISTONS $465 SET UPS COMPLETE CHROME FITINGS CYLINDERS AND MACH-3 COILS ALL CHROME FBSS FOUR SWICHES FOUR DUMPS $1300


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

1usamotorsports.com said:


> We havent had time to work on this truck but we did add a ADEX dump and it was like night and day . Big improvement . We left the truck in gear by accident (rookie mistake) we are a little rusty . More proof by taking the tank off in the Pit so all can see. We will be giving the same pumps away once the dancer is completed . Goal is for our new dancer is to flip it over with only 2 pumps no weight . All Pro Hopper . Then give the pumps away.
> Now I would love to see the "other side "do that.


ttt


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

proven $110 G-Force gear :thumbsup:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FgBR7bgr_n8&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

1usamotorsports.com said:


> We havent had time to work on this truck but we did add a ADEX dump and it was like night and day . Big improvement . We left the truck in gear by accident (rookie mistake) we are a little rusty . More proof by taking the tank off in the Pit so all can see. We will be giving the same pumps away once the dancer is completed . Goal is for our new dancer is to flip it over with only 2 pumps no weight . All Pro Hopper . Then give the pumps away.
> Now I would love to see the "other side "do that.


 still to this day no one


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

TTT


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

AzsMostHated said:


> TTT


 :thumbsup:


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> G-Force gear innovators not imitators :thumbsup:


TTT


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

BUMP


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

G-Force gear innovators not imitators :thumbsup:


----------

